# Trunk Opening Height



## 4xnissan (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi,
Ive been a long time vw man and own a 03 golf. I need a bigger vehicle for transporting wheelchairs scooters etc. I love the X -trail and was wondering if anyone knows the height of the trunk opening. I'm hoping its 40" or higher because thats the average height of the stuff I'm going to be loading and unloading. Most of the people that have my job end up buying a minivan but I really want to keep my dignity, I'm only 23!! :newbie:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Measurements*

Just popped out with the tape and took some readings for you....

Unfortunately, they may not meet your needs.

The opening is "tapered".

Dead-center height is only 36" at best.

It's a tad better on the width - - at the bottom it's approx 45" and as you get to the top (left/right) it's 38".....

Wonder if your items could be placed in on their side ??

Hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## 4xnissan (Jun 8, 2007)

Canada's Far East said:


> Just popped out with the tape and took some readings for you....
> 
> Unfortunately, they may not meet your needs.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the quick response. Thats pretty close, maybe I can pull it off.


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

You can check out the suitability for wheelchairs at the {1181385143984}1&selectedVehicleId=2462083]Motability site.

Jim


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

jimboylan said:


> You can check out the suitability for wheelchairs at the {1181385143984}1&selectedVehicleId=2462083]Motability site.
> 
> Jim


There's useful info there for wheelchair users and others Jim.

I found the PDF here: http://www.ricability.org.uk/reports/pdfs/Car-measurement-guide/Nissan-X-Trail-d-sport-dCi-2.2-5dr-estate.pdf

Whoops, broken link fixed.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The exy can be converted for wheelchair access as well.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> The exy can be converted for wheelchair access as well.


My old dogs would appreciate one of those.


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

Not too sure where the caravan gets hitched after the conversion though 

Jim


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> The exy can be converted for wheelchair access as well.


Ummm, where has the exhaust pipe gone?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

davec said:


> Ummm, where has the exhaust pipe gone?


Good question


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a serious amount of work there, restrengthening the floor alone must be a major job so I'd guess the exhaust is the least of it. Looks like serious money so the dogs will just have to jump.  

If someone did make some sort fold-down step or ramp for old hounds that fitted all similar vehicles and didn't require major fitting, they'd make a serious fortune. I won't charge anything for that idea.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> If someone did make some sort fold-down step or ramp for old hounds that fitted all similar vehicles and didn't require major fitting, they'd make a serious fortune. I won't charge anything for that idea.


There is something like this already available 

Check it out HERE

Not only it's good for the good old dogs, but it provides the extra protection for your exy in carparks


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

There is also another solution here for those on a tighter budget.

Jim


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jimboylan said:


> There is also another solution here for those on a tighter budget.
> 
> Jim


hahahahahaha


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

jimboylan said:


> There is also another solution here for those on a tighter budget.
> 
> Jim


And those who can't afford a plank of wood can use a cardboard box like me. (World patent applied for.) If they get wet the box collapses when said dogs jump on it which confuses them no end.  

Think it would need to be wider for dogs Jalal. They need to get their backsides onto the step then jump from there. There are folding ramps on the market for around 70UKP but not much better than Jim's solution. The end on the ground gets muddy or dusty then you have to put it on your back seats. I want something like those folding steps on ambulances to stop jumping dogs scratching my paintwork. :jump:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mate, if the dogs you're talking about can't jump on that step and continue into the back of the car, you might as well hand carry them in LOL 

Give them enough training and they'll do it LOL 

You can also get towbar attachment steps that are wide, flat and do fold.


----------



## ajaX-Trail (Jun 9, 2007)

*Solvit Telescoping Pet Ramp*



flynn said:


> And those who can't afford a plank of wood can use a cardboard box like me. (World patent applied for.) If they get wet the box collapses when said dogs jump on it which confuses them no end.
> 
> Think it would need to be wider for dogs Jalal. They need to get their backsides onto the step then jump from there. There are folding ramps on the market for around 70UKP but not much better than Jim's solution. The end on the ground gets muddy or dusty then you have to put it on your back seats. I want something like those folding steps on ambulances to stop jumping dogs scratching my paintwork. :jump:


I've been using a telescoping pet ramp for over a year now. Tasha - my 14-yrs old Siberian Husky is very comfortable in using it. For more information go to:

Amazon.com: SOLVIT Products Telescoping Pet Ramp II: Kitchen & Housewares

If you Goggle "Solvit Telescoping Pet Ramp" you'll find other sources of supply.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Mate, if the dogs you're talking about can't jump on that step and continue into the back of the car, you might as well hand carry them in LOL
> 
> Give them enough training and they'll do it LOL
> 
> You can also get towbar attachment steps that are wide, flat and do fold.


Are you getting dogs mixed up with parrots Jalal? Dogs just aren't designed to walk up steps on two legs, they jump. Big dogs need big wide steps. 











Thanks Ajax, I'll take a look.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

How come that ramp is $98 on amazon.com but £133UKP = $266 on amazon.co.uk?  

I'll see where else I can find it.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Found it for half the amazon UK price. 

Looks neat. Is it strong enough for big dogs Ajax and does it sit on the bumper ok?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> Are you getting dogs mixed up with parrots Jalal? .


hahaha. mate, the UK dogs seem to be lazy buggers, that's all LOL  

Our Aussie dogs will walk along with you on 2 legs, let alone jump on that step. hahahahaha


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

Check out these on eBay.
Very Cheap.

Jim


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> hahaha. mate, the UK dogs seem to be lazy buggers, that's all LOL
> 
> *Our Aussie dogs will walk along with you on 2 legs, let alone jump on that step.* hahahahaha


Those are Kangooros Jalal  :crazy:


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

I think my dog needs a ladder rather than a step 









Jim


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Manuelgamex said:


> Those are Kangooros Jalal  :crazy:


SHUSHHHHHH. It's our Aussie secret LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jimboylan said:


> I think my dog needs a ladder rather than a step
> Jim


Where is it? hahahahaha


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I reckon that's definitely a kangaroo or a parrot you've got there Jalal. You've got to stop buying stuff from that discount pet store. Proper dogs walk on four legs and eat your socks. 

There's dozens of dog ramps about. That one one ebay is made of wood so may be a bit puny. Got a great budgie ladder for your Yorkie though Jim:


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

flynn said:


> Got a great budgie ladder for your Yorkie though Jim:


I dont think Bobby would even manage the budgie ladder 

Jim


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Jim, I think it'll be easier for Bobby to climb-up from the rear door onto the rear seats and then go through the middle arm-rest to finally sit at the back and relax LOL 

You can tell I have a huge experience with pets. hehehehehe (not)


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Just been out and bought the one Ajax recommended from a local store. They had three different types and the guy came out and demonstrated them all for half an hour. Had two dogs of his own but should have taken mine.










Got it home and all the dogs fine with it except the yellow Labrador who goes over six foot fences without blinking but isn't at all impressed with a 2 foot high ramp in case he falls off.  

I think he's trying to negotiate danger-money.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

is there any way to allow the rear door to open slightly further - i am sick n tired of cracking my head on it?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> is there any way to alow the rear door to open slightly further - i am sick n tired of chacking my head on it?


There is a solution to your problem, not sure about openning higher, but your head will be safe for sure. hehehehe


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Crikey - that must take some work?

Is it me - but why get a 4x4 and lower it so much you cant use it as an offroader?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The lowering was just a photoshop trick, the tailgate hinge is real though and can be purchased 

There is nothing to it really, just a couple of hinges to fit and you're away 

Got you thinking eh? LOL


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yup - thinking ok - i can see the hinges failing and acting like Mme Guillotine

Interesting concept. Luv to see the look on the drivers face if he forgets to shut the tailgate and drives off. Spoilers have nothing on that. I bet the air force would like to have air brakes that effective hee hee


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> is there any way to allow the rear door to open slightly further - i am sick n tired of cracking my head on it?


If you've got the Mk1, was told the door on the Mk2 opened a couple of inches higher than the Mk1. Whether the hinges are different or you could just fit longer gas-struts I don't know.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> If you've got the Mk1, was told the door on the Mk2 opened a couple of inches higher than the Mk1. Whether the hinges are different or you could just fit longer gas-struts I don't know.


Yeah I read this agrument on the Yahoo UK forum as well, but at the end they weren't quite sure it was the case and I also don't think so.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I spose it wud be a dumb Q to ask at the stealers?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

If you could find a bloke with a spanner or someone interested in the parts dept they might surprise you. But not if they're like the dealers round here. Worth a try though.

Otherwise have a good squint at a mk2 door and see what it tells you. As far as I can see on mine the hatch opening height is only limited by the struts. It's possible they've changed the mounting points to allow for longer struts of course or have got higher lift by repositioning the mounting points. I'm 6'2" and have never come near hitting my head on mine.


----------

